# Minami?



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

So I' know all about amanos and RCS, but what's this Minami? Can't find much info. Are they bigger than amanos? Good algae eaters?
Thanks~


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that it's a common name for the natural colored cherry shrimp. Here's some information. 
http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=56


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Minaminuma Ebi = Neocaridina denticulata


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.theshrimptank.com/WildTypeNeocaridina.shtml

I honestly don't know what they are, could be a wild form, could be a cross between RCS and Yellows, or hybrid of RCS and snowballs. Regardless they are a prolific shrimp that is variable in color.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmmm.Thanks!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

no problem. As to being good algae eaters I would say they are the same as most dwarf shrimp. Not as good as amanos though.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

DarrylR said:


> Minaminuma Ebi = Neocaridina denticulata


Now known as Neocaridina heteropoda Cherry, Yellow..... To answer your question I agree with Oblongshrimp, Hard to say since there are many similar species in their wild form as well as mutts from crosses of Neocaridina sp. in hobbyists tanks. Wild type has sort of become a common, but not proper name for these shrimp.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool. I just got a dozen cherry shrimp from my LFS and two were not the same. Apparently one is a wild cherry shrimp! Now if only I can ID the other one...


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

They look pretty cool!


----------

